
Ask HN: Code Editor for Macbook - baqad
While I am not really new to HN, I rarely comment. I have been using a Macbook for a few months, now, moving from Windows. On Windows, the code editor of choice is&#x2F;was Notepad++. Now, I seem to be missing the same. I have read that Sublime is a much better alternative to Notepad++ on the Macbook. However, I seem to be so used to the bright background that I am having difficulties adjusting to the default dark themes. While I would gradually be forced to adapt to how the majority seemingly use their code editors, could I, in the meantime, get suggestions on how to get bright coloured themes that properly highlight code. For background, I am about 40 and learning how to code, now.<p>Edit: changed what to how.
======
Skruge
If you're open for other suggestions I can recommend Atom as well. It's very
similar to sublime, but for me it feels like the community of atom is more
alive than the one of sublime at the moment.

~~~
baqad
I tried that and Visual Studio Code, they both seemed geared at real hackers
who, from what I am seeing, tend to love the dark coloured themes.

------
emocin
I prefer sublime over atom because sublime is native and atom is written in
javascript.

also sublime can open files larger than 2mb, something atom had issues with
last time i looked at it.

------
tracker1
Most editors have lighter themes available... I'm partial to the darker
themes... I use VS Code with the default theme everywhere these dats (windows,
mac, linux).

------
itg
Sublime text -> Preferences -> color scheme

~~~
baqad
The available bright themes do not look as good as the dark ones. Any bright
coloured theme that looks as good as Monokai?

~~~
brianfryer
I use Material Theme [0] for Sublime, and absolutely love it. Here's what
their "Lighter" theme/scheme looks like:
[https://i.imgur.com/MkgLD1i.png](https://i.imgur.com/MkgLD1i.png)

[0] [http://equinsuocha.io/material-theme/](http://equinsuocha.io/material-
theme/)

